# hdd compatability



## substance12 (Feb 6, 2008)

is there anything in particular I need to be looking for, other than making sure the HDD is SATA? I'm thinking of getting a samsung spinpoint 750 here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16822152100

it's 100 less than a DB35... which seems like an outrageous difference in price so I want to make sure I'm getting a compatible drive.


----------



## durst (Nov 12, 2002)

depends, what are u putting it in?


----------



## substance12 (Feb 6, 2008)

i'm not sure i follow your question. I'm looking to upgrade my tivo HD internal hdd to either a 500 or 750 gb drive. are you asking what kind of shows I would be recording on it? i guess 70/30 tv shows/movies. I was getting sick of recording HD sports programming and having the drive fill up quickly.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I think Durst is asking which model of TiVo that you are putting the drive in. The Series3 TiVos models TCD652160 and TCD648250 use a SATA drive while the Series1 and 2 TiVos use an PATA (EIDE) drive.
The drive you are looking at should work in the Series3 TiVos. The DB35 drives are designed to run quietly and are biased to prevent data starvation over error correction. See WeaKnees artical  Seagate DB35 DVR Specific Hard Drives


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

substance12 said:


> i'm not sure i follow your question.





> depends, what are u putting it in?


 What (device(type of tivo)) are u (you, substance12) putting (installing) it (the hard drive) in.

I don't see how it could be interpreted any differently.


----------



## substance12 (Feb 6, 2008)

I mixed "it in" with "in it". that's why I was confused. It's a tivo HD. from what I've read so far there are really only 2 requirements: 1) there are some WD drives listed in the esata faq to stay away from. 2) has to be SATA.

I'm debating between the DB35, seagate 7200.11 type drives, the WD caviar, and the samsung spinpoint.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

substance12 said:


> I mixed "it in" with "in it". that's why I was confused. It's a tivo HD. from what I've read so far there are really only 2 requirements: 1) there are some WD drives listed in the esata faq to stay away from. 2) has to be SATA.
> 
> I'm debating between the DB35, seagate 7200.11 type drives, the WD caviar, and the samsung spinpoint.


The SpinPoint is a very good drive, as is the Seagate DB35. I'd stay away from Seagate Barracuda (noisy) drives. Hitachi CinemaStar drives (or tuned DeskStar drives) are great, too.


----------



## substance12 (Feb 6, 2008)

I actually just placed an order for the WD green drive. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## ddkore (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't figure out whether or not the WD Green drive I just got will work in my TivoHD. It looks like the only people having problems have S3s. Any confirmation that the green drive work in Tivo HDs would be appreciated.


----------



## wedenton (Jun 13, 2002)

You are right, the only problem is using that drive as an internal upgrade on a Series 3. It works great in my HD.


----------

